# Jugging on Al River



## CatHunter

Me and a buddy went up to the Alabama river last night for some jugging, armed with about 100 2-3 inch live blue gills and 50 home made jugs we targeted about a 6 miles stretch of river, all by our selves and alone on the river we boated well over 100lbs of catfish and a really big gar(well we cut him loose) the biggest was a little over 12lbs..The camera died before i could get some really good pictures, we got more then u see in the picture


----------



## Buckyt

Good job! I guess I'm gonna have to get my jugs out because I'm not catching (because I'm not fishing) any bass. I only have about 20 jugs so I can set them and pick them up in a short trip. I't just to hot for me to spend much time out there. I like your jugs. Mine are similar, but I like the way you have your line tie arranged.
I made about 1/2 of mine with reflectors so I can find them at night, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## CatHunter

I jug at night, i start at dark and end at day light.

The Alabaman river is great for jugging, if u go on a weekday u got the whole river to your self, with wide open spaces and long straight aways your jugs can float freely with out getting banked up and hung in trees, i use really expensive reflective tape about 40 bucks a yard so i can see them almost a mile away with my led mag lights..


----------



## Bbagwell

CatHunter said:


> I jug at night, i start at dark and end at day light.
> 
> The Alabaman river is great for jugging, if u go on a weekday u got the whole river to your self, with wide open spaces and long straight aways your jugs can float freely with out getting banked up and hung in trees, i use really expensive reflective tape about 40 bucks a yard so i can see them almost a mile away with my led mag lights..


Holey Moley. Dusk till dawn, I might end up drunk.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

dusk till dawn is just when we start jugging we start catching bait around noon-2pm


----------



## hct

*jugging*

how deep do you set your hooks?


----------



## jstblsd

Nice catch! You really put the meaning to "Fishin is the mission!"


----------



## CatHunter

next weekend we will be on the Apalachicola chasing them flatheads again:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton

Cathunter, will that be a tournament at Wewa?


----------



## ward13c

I am new to jugging I went other day tried several baits hot dogs,pork fat and chicken gizzards didn't have much luck only caught on channel cat around 3lbs


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

A friend of mine has said that pink soap works GREAT. Stays on long and drives the catfish crazy. I wouldn't believe it if not for seeing how many fish he brings back when doing it.


----------



## CatHunter

fishwalton said:


> Cathunter, will that be a tournament at Wewa?


unfortunately i don't think iam going to make it to the wewa tournament , i just got back from a 4 day fishing trip then with only a day home i left for another 4 day fishing trip so i haven't had much time to prepare for the tournament and catch bait also the boat needs a stop at the maintenance shop for a tune up.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

You must have one heck of a fish fry after a night fishin' like that! Don't know if your cats taste muddy from the AL river, but I do know that the white meat on pond raised catfish is very tasty. Good job fillin' that cooler!


----------



## CatHunter

compared to pond catfish river cats are in a league of there own in tasty quality, pond catfish from day 1 are raised in a hott stagnant environment, rolling and swimming in unfiltered ammonia and waste, they also don't get much exorcize so they build up a very fatty layer around the meat...


Compared to river cats that live in constantly flowing water so for the most part are having to swim and work harder to get were they are going and with less ammonia in the water the meat seems to be much whiter in the river cats also much less fishy tasting, but pond catfish to me still taste better then just about any fish that swims and iv eatin literally just about every thing in our American waters..

​


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22

River cats are def way better than any farm raised catfish I've ever tasted. If I catch a blue or channel over 2-3 lbs, I cut their tail off and bleed them in slush ice water for 30 minutes or so. Soaking them in milk for about an hour right before frying makes them even better. Flatheads and polywogs I cook as is because they are so damn good its not neccessary.


----------



## CatHunter

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> River cats are def way better than any farm raised catfish I've ever tasted. If I catch a blue or channel over 2-3 lbs, I cut their tail off and bleed them in slush ice water for 30 minutes or so. Soaking them in milk for about an hour right before frying makes them even better. Flatheads and polywogs I cook as is because they are so damn good its not neccessary.



Damn str8...Flatheads are arguably one of Americas best eating fish top 5 in the country.


----------

